# Alloy's back and brembo's on



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Got the alloy's all sealed up and dressed and poped back on.


























So tata gold calipers and black lambo's

















Crappy iphone the camera is rank, bar the finger the afpp seem's to be holding well,honestly not washed the car for 2 week's now :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good stuff. You went back to OEM?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They look a lot better back in silver.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Nice one, think too much black on a black car just makes it all blend together. The silver breaks it up nicely :thumb:

Did you paint your calipers yourself? I've been meaning to get mine done for some time. For some daft reason Renault supplied them un-painted as standard


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Wheels look far better in silver as I have kept mine silver but gone VXR blue on the Calipers and a little bit of chrome everywhere else lol


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Good stuff. You went back to OEM?


No it's vxr snowflake's on it to begin with but had them refurbed,got a set of moonstone lambo replica's and got them done matt black so i could pop them on the vec when the snowie's were in getting done.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Mtpagey said:


> Nice one, think too much black on a black car just makes it all blend together. The silver breaks it up nicely :thumb:
> 
> Did you paint your calipers yourself? I've been meaning to get mine done for some time. For some daft reason Renault supplied them un-painted as standard


:thumb:
Replaced the painted gold one's for black brembo yes.

After a week or two i started getting used to the black lambo's, sort of made the car look a little meaner looking:lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Wheels look far better in silver as I have kept mine silver but gone VXR blue on the Calipers and a little bit of chrome everywhere else lol


Black one's different, snowie's are refurbed same as new:thumb:

Another stunning vec,seen on vvoc.. need a few pic's of the opti-coat?:thumb:

Tobh don't know what to do with it next?.. too old for barble exhaust's and coilover's, upgraded the vxr spring's and antiroll bar, few more tweak's under hood and a few chrome on outside.Booked in for black tint's but changed mind and got an inside sunstrip instead..lol...
Think after winter al get the front,rear and bonnet resprayed depending how the road grit hit's it but for now there is minimal mark's and only a little road rash after swapping the spring's over.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Here it is before the snowie's were booked in-


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Who done the refurb on your wheels? They look mint. 
I need to get mine done over the winter.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

b9rgo1234 said:


> Who done the refurb on your wheels? They look mint.
> I need to get mine done over the winter.


Long story that ended well, as there 19's a few quote's and the silver i wanted were over 460.00 if i took tyre's off and bare wheel handed in!,
Normaly i pop them to coat-tech in dundee but after having her in at trix dougie said coachwork's glenrothes(behind morrison's), Fraction of the cost inc tyre removal, alloys stripped and resprayed liquid silver.
Really pleased with them and came back with tyre's on with no sticky residue and fully rebalanced, handed them in and got them back 6 day's later, gives the option of leaving the car too and is secured well in lockup for peace of mind.

Would certainly recommend and u could say dougie sent you or you did a guys vec snowflake's,might get a discount.

George ross is who to ask for, will pm number.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I got glenrothes coachworks to do my front bumper re-spray too. Top job by the guys in there, Stevie -BlackMagic Detail- said they'd done a good job too when he detailed it for me


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

The coachwork's
unit 3,craig mitchell house,
flemington road,queensway ind est,
glenrothes
ky7 5qf

01592 769722.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Mtpagey said:


> I got glenrothes coachworks to do my front bumper re-spray too. Top job by the guys in there, Stevie -BlackMagic Detail- said they'd done a good job too when he detailed it for me


Going to get front,bumper & rear done after xmas me think's.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> The coachwork's
> unit 3,craig mitchell house,
> flemington road,queensway ind est,
> glenrothes
> ...


Cheers mate. I'm sure i've seen a few of their jobs before and they were really good :thumb:


----------

